# Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr



## Chapter (7. Februar 2008)

*Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*

HI

hab ein riesenproblem.
Hab gerade versucht mein Computer mit diesem Asus Updater das bios zu flashen dann starte ich neu und es gehen die lüfter an der computer startet aber nicht es gehen die lüfter wieder aus und dann wieder an und wieder aus.
Er will einfach nicht starten.

Ich hab Vista 64 bit ultimate
Asus P5K-E 
Q6600
8800gts g92 

bitte um schnelle hilfe


----------



## Stormbringer (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*

mach mal nen clear cmos, bzw. die batterie mal etwas herausnehmen.


----------



## Chapter (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*

wie geht das mit Clear CMOS


----------



## Secondfly (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*

Nimm einfach die Batterie auf dem Mainboard für ca. 30 Sekunden raus.


----------



## Chapter (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*

hab ich gemacht und ich hab den jumper umgesetzt und dann nach 30sek wieder umgesetzt funktioniert aber nicht 
hab schon versucht das bios auf eine cd zu brennen und dann damit zu starten funktioniert aber auch nicht weil er nicht von der cd lesen will das gleiche mit der support cd.
muss ich irgendwelche tasten beim start drücken?


----------



## Stormbringer (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*

also du bekommst erst gar keinen POST, verstehe ich das richtig?
(also die anzeige diverser parameter on screen)


----------



## Chapter (7. Februar 2008)

nein monitor bleibt schwarz keine anzeige null 
dvd laufwerk leuchtet aber kurz normal müsste er doch das bios 
von dem laufwerk lesen können oder nicht?

ich hab das bios mit diesem Asus Updater versucht zu updaten 
er hat das bios gelöscht und dann wieder eins draufgemacht doch beim
3. punkt ist er stehen geblieben dann stand da ich sollte exit drücken weil irgendein fehler ist naja dann hab ich neugestartet und dann ist er kurz angeloffen und wieder ausgemacht und das wiederholt er


----------



## kmf (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*

Mit einer Diskette würde es möglicherweise gehen. Kommt aber drauf an welcher Hersteller des Bios, denn entsprechend müßte das Bios-File benannt werden, damit es automatisch geflasht wird. CD, Stick und Co funzen leider nicht. 

Alternative wäre ein neuer Bioschip.


----------



## Chapter (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*

na klasse hab kein Disketten laufwerk eingebaut

oder kann ich eins von meinem anderen pc einbauen?
erkennt er das wenn er noch nichmal starten kann?


----------



## Mayday21 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*



kmf schrieb:


> Mit einer Diskette würde es möglicherweise gehen. Kommt aber drauf an welcher Hersteller des Bios, denn entsprechend müßte das Bios-File benannt werden, damit es automatisch geflasht wird. CD, Stick und Co funzen leider nicht.


Würde mich zwar wundern, aber auch freuen, wenn das wirklich funktionieren würde. Jedoch bin ich skeptisch.



kmf schrieb:


> Alternative wäre ein neuer Bioschip.


Ich denke das wird die einzige Alternative sein.
Versuch es dennoch erstmal einem Diskettenlaufwerk. Ausbauen, bei Dir einbauen und hoffen, daß er es erkennt und flashed.


----------



## Chapter (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*

aber das bios ist 2mb groß deshalb bekomm ich das nich auf die diskette


----------



## kmf (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*



Chapter schrieb:


> na klasse hab kein Disketten laufwerk eingebaut
> 
> oder kann ich eins von meinem anderen pc einbauen?
> erkennt er das wenn er noch nichmal starten kann?


Klar kannst du das tun. Diskettenlaufwerk wird erkannt, wenn der Boot Block nicht überschrieben wurde. Das wird er in der Regel nicht, außer man gibt extra die Parameter dafür mit an.

Du hast also noch eine Chance, das Board ohne Kosten zu retten. Vorausgesetzt das Board ist bestückt mit einem AMI- oder Award-Bios Chip. Die Rettung erfordert aber quasi einen Blindflug...

Wenn du ein AMI Bios hast kopiere das Bios-File auf die Startdiskette und benenne es in *amiboot.rom *um. Dass das Flashprogramm mit drauf ist, versteht sich von selbst.
Lege die Diskette in das Laufwerk und starte den Rechner bei *gleichzeitig *gedrückter Tastenkombination *Strg + Pos1 *.
Wenn alle Lesegeräusche verstummt sind und die LED erloschen ist, entferne die Diskette und starte den Rechner neu. 

Wenn ein AWARD-Bios drin ist gehst du ganz ähnlich vor wie beim AMI-BIOS. Hier musst du aber zusätzlich eine autoexec.bat mit folgendem Inhalt erstellen:

*awdflash.exe "biosname.bin" /py /Sb* 

Zwischen den "" steht der Name deines BIOS-Files (Extension = .bin) welches du brennen möchtest. Ansonsten genau wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## Chapter (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*

hmm jetzt gibt es das problem das das bios 2mb groß ist


----------



## kmf (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*



Chapter schrieb:


> aber das bios ist 2mb groß deshalb bekomm ich das nich auf die diskette


2MB? Ach Herrschaftszeiten... 

Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Ist das File bereits entpackt oder ist das die Datei, die du unter Windows ausführst?

Du brauchst hier aber nur das .rom- oder .bin-File, den Flasher für Dos und eine angepasste Autoexec.bat.


----------



## Mayday21 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, müßte es ein AMI BIOS sein.
http://support.asus.de/technicaldocuments/technicaldocuments.aspx?root=198&SLanguage=en-us

Allerdings habe ich keine Idee, wie das mit dem BIOS-File funktionieren soll?
Die Datei ist als zip File gepackt knapp 1 MB groß, entpackt tatsächlich 2 MB.


----------



## Chapter (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*

ja is leider so die rom datei ist 2mb groß also enzippt mit winrar 
was ist wenn ich das alles was du sagst auf eine cd oder auf einen stick
kopiere wird das nicht auch klappen?


----------



## Maggats (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*

mit nero kann man startdisketten simulieren, das hilft dir aber in dem falle warscheinlich  nicht. ein versuch ist es aber wert

es gibt disektten mit 2,88 mib speicherplatz, ich weiß allerdings nicht ob man dazu auch ein passendes floppy lw braucht??


ich hab neulich auch ein ami board mit nero disketten emulation geflasht, weil, wie bei dir, das biosfile 2mib hatte.

allerdings war mein board nich zerflasht


----------



## Chapter (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*

ich könnte es ja mal versuchen mit diesem disketten simulator 

aber wo finde ich den Flasher für Dos und eine angepasste Autoexec.bat.


----------



## kmf (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*

Der Boot Block unterstützt nur das Diskettenlaufwerk.

Musst dir wohl oder übel einen neuen Chip besorgen.


----------



## Chapter (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*

na toll und wo kann ich mir so einen besorgen?
ich hab schon überall nach geschaut aber für das P5K-E wifi hab ich noch keinen gefunden

hier hab ich noch etwas gefunden http://www.biosflash.com/bios-boot-cd.htm


----------



## Maggats (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*

versuchs doch mal mit ner 2,88 mib diskette


----------



## Chapter (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*

ok nur wo bekomm ich die her gibts die überhaupt noch


----------



## kmf (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*

Das Bios-File für das Asus P5K-E ist nur etwas über 900kb groß. Ob da schon der Flasher mit drin ist weiß ich allerdings nicht. Nehme es aber stark an. Die autoexec.bat sollte auch drin sein. Die müsstest du mit einem Editor anpassen. Ich kann das hier auf der Arbeit leider nicht testen. Sperre. 

/edit


Habs mal kurz mit dem Notebook geprüft. Ist nur Rom-File und großer Mist es ist gepackt. Entpackt 2 097 152 Bytes groß.


----------



## Chapter (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*

enptackt ist es doch 2 mb groß und nich 900 kb


----------



## Mayday21 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*

Hab da was gefunden; da hatte jemand wohl das gleiche Problem:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=371877


Leider fällt da auch ein Satz, der Dir sicher nicht gefallen wird:


> Beim P5K-E ist der Bios-Chip nicht auswechselbar, wie inzwischen bei den allermeisten aktuellen Boards. Leider!


Gleichzeitig gibt es aber auch noch andere Ideen und Lösungsvorschläge.
Ich drück die Daumen, daß davon was hilft.


----------



## kmf (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*

Da schreibt einer, dass es auch mit einem Stick erzwingbar wäre. Dann muss der Stick aber mit einer Bootfunktion ausgerüstet sein. Obwohl ich das nicht glaube. Der Boot Block unterstützt nur die nötigsten Dinge um das Bios hochzufahren. Allerdings macht auch wahrscheinlich beim Boot Block die Technik nicht halt. Versuchen würde ich es. Sonst bleibt ja nur die RMA.


----------



## Chapter (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*

oh man ist das alles sch**** 

bleibt mir nichts anderes mehr übrig als das board ein zu schicken


----------



## Stormbringer (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*

probier doch mal aus, das ganze auf nen usb stick zu kopieren anstatt ner floppy - aber alles schön ins root.

schau auch mal ins handbuch ob sie zu diesem fall stellung nehmen.


----------



## Chapter (7. Februar 2008)

wie meinst du das alles ins root?
brauch ich dann nur die rom datei drauf zu tun oder noch mehr?

Eigentlich muss ich doch nur den stick mit 
AMIFL827.EXE
asus.rom
autoexec.bat

bestücken oder?


----------



## Mayday21 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*



Chapter schrieb:


> Eigentlich muss ich doch nur den stick mit
> AMIFL827.EXE
> asus.rom
> autoexec.bat
> ...


Es reicht die *.rom Datei. Der Flashvorgang wird durch ein BIOS-integriertes Tool vorgenommen.
Und die autoexec.bat brauchst auch nicht, bis zum booten nach dem POST kommst ja eh nicht.




Chapter schrieb:


> wie meinst du das alles ins root?


Das root ist das Hauptverzeichnis eines Laufwerks.
Sprich Du sollst die Datei nicht in einen Unterordner kopieren.


----------



## Stormbringer (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*



Mayday21 schrieb:


> Es reicht die *.rom Datei. Der Flashvorgang wird durch ein BIOS-integriertes Tool vorgenommen.
> Und die autoexec.bat brauchst auch nicht, bis zum booten nach dem POST kommst ja eh nicht.
> 
> 
> ...



genau so würde ich es probieren... und auf jeden fall mal ins handbuch schauen.


----------



## Hans im Glück (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*

Hätte man das nicht auch alles im Handbuch nachlesen können? (ASUS)


----------



## Mayday21 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*



Hans im Glück schrieb:


> Hätte man das nicht auch alles im Handbuch nachlesen können? (ASUS)


Nein. Im Handbuch findet sich dazu nichts, wenigstens in keinem, welches man sich herunterladen kann (die sind ja in der Regel gleich den gedruckten).


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*

hast du damit inzwischen irgendwas erreichen können?


----------



## Hans im Glück (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*



Mayday21 schrieb:


> Nein. Im Handbuch findet sich dazu nichts, wenigstens in keinem, welches man sich herunterladen kann (die sind ja in der Regel gleich den gedruckten).


 
Hmmm .. in meinem Handbuch vom Maximus Formula ist das ausführlich erklärt (in englisch allerdings).


----------



## kmf (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*

Hab was gefunden, was allgemein von Interesse sein dürfte. Nur im vorliegenden Fall wird das auch keine Lösung gewesen sein.

*PC booten per Stick* - *hier* steht wie es gemacht wird und auf die entsprechenden Hilfsprogramme wird per Link verwiesen. 

Es klappt, ich hab es selbst ausprobiert.


----------



## Chapter (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bios gelöscht PC startet nicht mehr*

Also hab am freitag das Mainboard eingeschickt 
NEiN nicht zu Asus sondern zu www.Bios-fix.de

der spaß hat mich 30 gekostet werd das packet 
heute gegen 16uhr an der packstadtion abholen

werd euch dann berichten ob die es geschafft haben


also es läuft alles dank www.bios-fix.de 
großes danke an die Firma
Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen


----------

